# Nikon d3400 remote shutter help??



## amanda5550 (Jan 7, 2017)

I want to shoot timelapses with my d3400 but i can't find any remote shutter releases that are compatible with this camera. any advice on finding one that will work?

thanks!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 7, 2017)

Any remote shutter device that is compatible with the d3x00, d5x00, d7x00, d6x0 series of cameras should work as they use the same connector.

You may want to post links of ones you like that meet that criteria.


----------



## amanda5550 (Jan 7, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Any remote shutter device that is compatible with the d3x00, d5x00, d7x00, d6x0 series of cameras should work as they use the same connector.
> 
> You may want to post links of ones you like that meet that criteria.



I ordered this Vello ShutterBoss II Timer Remote Switch for Nikon RC-N2II B&H which is compatible with the d3200 and 3300 but the 3400 only has a hdmi and mini usb input, so there was no way to connect the remote to the camera


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 7, 2017)

I was unaware the d3400 didn't have a regular port


----------



## charleslarion (May 6, 2017)

use an intervalometer for the sony a7 series. They have a micro usb connector and will work on the d3400 as well.


----------



## amanda5550 (May 6, 2017)

thank you so much!!!


----------



## norley06 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello!

Wondering if anyone can confirm with first hand experience if an intervalometer designed for a Sony A7 actually works on the Nikon D3400?

I actually emailed Vello about their shutter boss unit for the Sony A7 and they didn't deny it would work but said they cannot guarantee it functioning 100% as they haven't tested for it.

I've been searching high and low for a wired solution for my new D3400 but am struggling with this USB port...


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

norley06 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Wondering if anyone can confirm with first hand experience if an intervalometer designed for a Sony A7 actually works on the Nikon D3400?
> 
> ...


EDIT:  OOPS .. read post below .. apparently the D3400 dropped the USB port ?!?!  making it even more of an entry level camera.
*****************
Vello makes one for the Nikon D3400.

Why not get that directly ?
WIRED
Amazon.com : Vello Shutterboss Version II Timer Remote Switch for Nikon with DC2 Connection - Nikon: Df, D90, D600, D610, D3100, D3200, D3300, D5000, D5100, D5200, D5300, D7000 and D7100; CoolPix P7800 : Camera And Camcorder Remote Controls : Electronics

WIRELESS
Amazon.com : Vello Wireless ShutterBoss II Remote Switch with Digital Timer for Select Nikon Cameras : Electronics

I have an older Vello wireless unit that I use all the time.  Compatible with all D6x0/750 and lower camera bodies that use the same USB type port.   Higher level cameras use a round connector.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

actually, looking at the above thread apparently the Nikon D3400 does NOT have a port for that

Connection Ports on the Nikon D3400 - dummies

Wireless remote control: Although the D3400 doesn’t work with a wired remote shutter-release cable, you can use the Nikon ML-L3 wireless remote. The camera has a single sensor for picking up the remote signal; the sensor is on the front of the camera, as shown on the right sid

So maybe the Sony version is the only one that works other than the ML-L3 Infrared Remote.


----------



## norley06 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yep, I have the ML-L3 ordered but just would prefer a legit interval timer to do longer sessions of timed exposures. 

I would just buy the Vello unit for Sony cameras but I can't find a place that won't charge me a restocking fee if I have to return it...


----------



## norley06 (Jun 13, 2017)

No one else with experience on this one?


----------



## norley06 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nevermind, just exchanged for a D5600. Problem solved.


----------

